# Stocking suggestion for 46 gallon fish only tank



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm just in the process of upgrading 20 gal to 46 gal tank. I already have two clowns (a. ocelaris), now more than 5 months. i have a few ideas about the other tank mates in a bigger aquarium, but i want to know do you guys have any suggestions i.e. inverts and fish. thank you


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Tell us more about your skimmer, filter, live rock, lights etc.


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

filter Marineland Penguin Powerfilter 350GPH
heater 200W
two coralia powerheads 450gph
live sand 40 lbs
live rock 35 lbs 
light - still don't know should i stick with original light that came with aquarium (dual T8) or buy T5. 
i didnt have the skimmer for 20 gal though i'm thinking buying one for a new one, can you suggest me anything?
thank you


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Would say use an aqua c remora pro. It's a nice hang on the back (hob) skimmer. And I would also ditch the penguin and get the cpr aqua fuge. It's another hob natural filter/refugium. It's gives you 5g more water for stability and you can also put your heater in there so you have more room in the tank


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are truly fish only and no marine life other then fish the T8's would be fine.


Im partial to hawkfish and dog face puffers but I think a nice yellow or blue tang with other smaller fish that will go with what you have now would be nice.
Both salt tanks I had my hands in years ago were aggressive tanks, lion's,dog face,hawk and a few others, forgot over time but still remember their italian gangster names.

good luck with your choices.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

AquaC Remora/Remora Pro Protein Skimmers
This is a link to the skimmer.

And this is to the hob refugium
CPR AquaFuge 2 Hang-on Refugium


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah i'll think i'll go with remora for skimmer, but penguin will have to stay for now. what i'm planning to ad later is anemone and some hardier polyps.would double T5 work?


----------

